# Recover WiFi Password On iPad?



## sepheroth003

You have to connect to the router to get the password. Most likely 192.168.1.1 in your browser. Go to wifi security settings to find it.


----------



## stubass

im not 100% sure if you can recover it in ipad,

1) but one way that will work is to login to his wireless router and change the wireless security passphrase the enble wireless on his ipad and select his SSID and connect then enter the new passphrase









2) or as the above poster said maybe all he has to do is login to his router and the passphrase should be in plaintext, if not in plaintext do 1)


----------



## bfe_vern

There is an app called Wifi Passwords but the pad needs to be JB. Have him check the appstore. There is also a android app that does similar on the market but if you havent already connected to that network before it wont work. That also goes for the ipad app.


----------

